# [Verschenke] Total War Premium Zeug



## Evari0r (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab aus dem Humble Bundle ne Menge Zeugs das ich nicht brauche und verschenke es hier einfach mal:

Heute steht auf dem Plan: 

*Total War: ARENA – 30 Days Premium Account and Exclusive Humble Warrior Greek Shield (available in Closed Beta)

Total War Battles: KINGDOM – Exclusive Humble Banner Heraldry & In-Game Resources (1000 Silver & 1000 Stone)

Total War: ARENA Premium Spartan Hoplite Unit*

(für die Total war Arena Beta meldet euch einfach an, ihr  solltet ein Key zugeschickt bekommen)

Wer zuerst kommt mal zuerst.
Ein bitte und danke wäre nett.

Und das wars


----------



## DimaMatveev (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Freund , schätzen Sie die Taste auf der linken Seite haben Total War ARENA?


----------



## Evari0r (15. Dezember 2015)

Wie bitte? Ich nehme an Deutsch ist nicht ihre Muttersprache
German isnt your mother togue? 
Can you tell the question in english?


----------



## DimaMatveev (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi, you have the key to total war arena?


----------



## Evari0r (18. Dezember 2015)

You can sign in her: https://playarena.totalwar.com/ 
wen you have don that you becomme a key to your email.
Answer hier go get then the premium stuff 
and sorry for my bad english


----------

